# Red drum all the way up at Buzzard's Bay!



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

This is crazy. 

_Chris Cavanaugh was fishing for scup from the beach along Buzzards Bay when he hooked something much bigger. He figured it must be a striped bass, until he wrestled it ashore and got a good look at it. Then he didn't know what he had._

http://capeandislands.org/post/angler-reels-40-lb-mystery-fish-takes-photo-then-lets-it-go


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

woah! that's amazing. She's a long way from home. What a shock for that guy. Would have been awesome to put a tag in her to see if she stays up there and for how long.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

hawaii50 said:


> woah! that's amazing. She's a long way from home. What a shock for that guy. Would have been awesome to put a tag in her to see if she stays up there and for how long.


Probably no limit in New England for Red Drum.

Drum was lucky it was not old Garbo up in Yankee land being bowed up

Been a while since Garbo had him a Drum on ice......


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Good chance a drum that far north wouldn't make it home anyway. This is a crazy year--I'm hearing of all kinds of weird species showing up where they don't belong all up and down the coast.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Good to see some drum are evading NC's nets.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh man, for this Jersey shore surf guy that is freaking awesome. Time to break out the heaver!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

It can happen but thats a big deal


----------

